# Latest Euro/Pound



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

With rumours circulating that the ECB is about to turn the printing presses on, the pound is regaining ground lost over the last few months, today it is 1.3783 and rising. It can only get better as the notes roll off the presses. :smile2:


tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up !!!

Poised ready to load my Caxton card when it hits 1.50 

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Typical! - I sent funds on Caxton Fast Pay to my Spanish account yesterday.&#55357;&#56883;

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Thanks for the heads up !!!
> 
> Poised ready to load my Caxton card when it hits 1.50
> 
> Andy


Andy

You might run out of food and booze before that>

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Now at 1.3846 still advancing :smile2:


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bu**er, mine is still full up.:crying::crying:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Bu**er, mine is still full up.:crying::crying:
> 
> cabby


Stick it in an envelope - it will soon be empty and I will return it in that state FOC.>>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And that's a problem, cabby???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes We are stuck in the UK for the remainder of this year at least. :crying::crying:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes We are stuck in the UK for the remainder of this year at least. :crying::crying:
> 
> cabby


Im still in the Med. Wire your funds to me and Ill spend it for you. Well waste not want not and all that. Its pointless you hanging onto it, may as well let someone else have a good time. I promise to post photos everyday of me spending it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am overwhelmed in tears almost at such wonderful friends trying to help me out over such a hefty problem.I just could not pick one of you over the other, it just would not be fair.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Im still in the Med. Wire your funds to me and Ill spend it for you. Well waste not want not and all that. Its pointless you hanging onto it, may as well let someone else have a good time. I promise to post photos everyday of me spending it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You are nearly an hour too late - he has posted it to me. Well I assume he has since he 'liked' my post.:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> You are nearly an hour too late - he has posted it to me. Well I assume he has since he 'liked' my post.:wink2:


You dont need it either FFS! You did a flyer and went 2000 miles home in about 3 days despite me planning a load of great places for you to stop over in the Dordogne!

The least you can do now is go halfs on cabbies money!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats it, have had enough of this arguing, neither of you deserve it now.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> You dont need it either FFS! You did a flyer and went 2000 miles home in about 3 days despite me planning a load of great places for you to stop over in the Dordogne!
> 
> The least you can do now is go halfs on cabbies money!


As a good(?) mate I thought you would organise the weather as well.:wink2:>

I will definitely go halves on 'cabby's' money - since it appears to be zero now.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

Just because you are in the UK for a while you can still load your Caxton with Euro's whenever you want. I loaded a grands worth the last time it hit 1.50, not spent any of them yet but I certainly intend to when I get the opportunity (probably next spring)

Barry

You sure know how to p*ss folk off don't you? The med indeed, how awful for you :crying:

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Cabby
> 
> Just because you are in the UK for a while you can still load your Caxton with Euro's whenever you want. I loaded a grands worth the last time it hit 1.50, not spent any of them yet but I certainly intend to when I get the opportunity (probably next spring)
> 
> ...


Yeah and it's Agde town market in the morning. Get a move on Cabby! Need some spends for the cheese stall and these aires down here don't pay for themselves you know.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That's no prob Barry, if you walk up the second row of stalls the fifth one is called Jean,from the Valuer farm.(the Comte de deterge) he is a good mate of mine and is local, well about 60k's away, tell him to give you some of his cheese and I will let him off the cab fare he still owes me..

cabby

sorry Geoff, no mates up there.that leaves us poles apart.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm Comte with Detergent. Doesnt sound too good to me. Ill give it a swerve.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok I will come clean.he is a salesman for a soap company. but he thinks the other description looks better, please do nor disillusion him.Mind you if my money is not good enough for you I will send it to my mate Geoff. so there. :frown2::frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Ok I will come clean.he is a salesman for a soap company. but he thinks the other description looks better, please do nor disillusion him.Mind you if my money is not good enough for you I will send it to my mate Geoff. so there. :frown2::frown2::frown2:
> 
> cabby


Barry

Thanks. I will let you know how much you missed out on - when it arrives.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Ok I will come clean.he is a salesman for a soap company. but he thinks the other description looks better, please do nor disillusion him.Mind you if my money is not good enough for you I will send it to my mate Geoff. so there. :frown2::frown2::frown2:
> 
> cabby


Bloody Market wasn't on Cabby! Now in Beziers town square watching a camel and some Donkeys. It's all happening here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bezier staircase lock is always good fun - if you have never seen ineptitude demonstrated watch a few novice boat handlers trying to cope with the staircase locks and the VERY strong water flows involved.....

Always interesting - good examples of panic, great demonstrations of inability to throw lines, tie knots, or simply coil them around bollards.....

As former narrow boat users we have whiled away a considerable amount of time there doing that (and helping).

The site is visited by many people who have just picked up their expensive hire boats and have not yet discovered how to control it, and then they encounter the staircase....










An interesting location to visit........

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Same thing happens at Devizes Wiltshire, but there are many more locks involved.

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Bezier staircase lock is always good fun - if you have never seen ineptitude demonstrated watch a few novice boat handlers trying to cope with the staircase locks and the VERY strong water flows involved.....
> 
> Always interesting - good examples of panic, great demonstrations of inability to throw lines, tie knots, or simply coil them around bollards.....
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave!

That was our next stop. Just come from there after I got bored of the camels and indeed I felt sorry for the two boats going through, especially the women who had been given the job of fending off and roping through the locks with an audience. You could see they were uncomfortable. 

No disasters though.

Reminded me of the staircase on the Caladonian canal at Fort Augustus where I once put a 40ft Princess through on my own as Michelle and I had had a row, it was chucking it down and she went on strike. The lock keeper looked at me as I stood with the fore and aft ropes in my arms and said "where is your crew"?. "It's downstairs, pissed off and in a foul mood so its me of nobody" says I.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Same thing happens at Devizes Wiltshire, but there are many more locks involved.
> 
> Andy


That is rue Andy but there are some basins between the locks where one can moor up for a break.

There is also a flght of (7?) locks on the Canal du Briare off the Seine, lifting one into the Loire valley, cannot remember the name. Fortunately when I transitted in 1987 they were all operated by 'Eclusiers'. Probably automatic now.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back on topic...........thru the 1.39 barrier :wink2:


tony


----------

